# Need Help with USA Trains GG1 problem



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I ran my USA trains GG1 outdoors for the first time today and noticed that when it was going around a curve there were sparks coming from the front of the engine.
It appeared that the engines front lower grill is contacting the rails on the curves. It was happening on 14ft curves at relatively slow speeds. The track is well supported and level.


I removed it from the track and placed it on the work bench, looking up from below I could indeed see rub/arcing marks where the bottom is hitting the track, causing it to short. It also looks like the front grill is sitting lower than the rear one. Has anyone else had this problem? If so what did you do to fix it?
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, never noticed it before, now on closer look my front hangs lower on the body than the rear. My front grill is 3/32" above the rail and the rear grill is almost 3/8" above the rail. No sign of arching on the front grill SO FAR. But I sure would like to correct this problem, another project awaiting the bench. Nick Jr


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I havent run into this problem but i will now check it to see if it might be an issue, In all honesty ive only run my 2 a few times as im not happy with the top speed or lack of and must do some tearing down of the locos to figure out whats goin on. the should run far faster than they do.

Thats full speed not very fast if you ask me 24 volts to the rails.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be a gearing issue if they run slower than what you think it should be. Nick I know you have the proper power supply so this my reasoning on the gearing. Later RJD


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

NIck, have you adjusted the Analog Programming options? I had the same feeling when I first got mine till I made the adjustments.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I sent you a PM Nick. Thanks


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm is wierd that nobody else is having this issue. Has anyone taken one of these apart? Do oyu have a link to a guide anywhere? I'm thinking maybe I can shim the front truck to raise the nose so it wont contact the rails.
I would also appreciate it Nick if you would share your settings with me as well. I have also notice that the GG1 is much slower than my other engines (always figured it was the 40 ponds it was hauling around) and I'm running 27 volts with a measured 24.5v to track, making 21.5 to the motors after the qsi decoder gets its power.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, it's a long loco. If you have 3/32" clearance, and you are touching the rails, you need to work on your track. 3/32" is not a huge amount of clearance, but you have either a cross level issue (rails not level side to side and changing) or dips in the track or both. 

Get a long straightedge (like 6 foot) and see where your track problems are. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Greg how have you been? 
I spoke with the tech at USA Trains about the problem and it is a known issue. He said that the engine is built to scale, so the front gaurd is lower to the track than the rear. He said that is it not uncommon to have it contacting the rail on outdoor free floating layouts because of the weight of the engine, flex of the track, and the very low clearance of the front gaurd.

He told me there is an easy fix for it, I can either remove the front grill alltogether, or machine it down a 1/4" or so and that will take care of the problem. I think that I will order a spare front grill and shave the old one down 1/4" and be all set.

Ron


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, tried to respond to your PM, if you don't get it please post so and I will try again. What little brain have is always available for pickin. Nick Jr


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Nick Jr on 05 Jul 2010 12:10 PM 
Nick, tried to respond to your PM, if you don't get it please post so and I will try again. What little brain have is always available for pickin. Nick Jr


Got it Nick, i will be in touch Thanks.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a quick down and dirty to remove some from the front pilot. Easy fix. Later RJD


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree easy fix for trouble free operation. I am going to buy a spare one, to keep the engine perfect.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

NIck, I finally was able to open the whole message, sent you the # you requested. Nick Jr


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 05 Jul 2010 10:42 AM 
Hey Greg how have you been? 
I spoke with the tech at USA Trains about the problem and it is a known issue. He said that the engine is built to scale, so the front gaurd is lower to the track than the rear. He said that is it not uncommon to have it contacting the rail on outdoor free floating layouts because of the weight of the engine, flex of the track, and the very low clearance of the front gaurd.

He told me there is an easy fix for it, I can either remove the front grill alltogether, or machine it down a 1/4" or so and that will take care of the problem. I think that I will order a spare front grill and shave the old one down 1/4" and be all set.

Ron


Why would the front gaurd be lower than the rear one? These locos are meant to run in either direction. In the real world, they did just that.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like the frame is futher from the body in the front, and the front truck spring is compressed tighter than the rear, not buying their explaination either. Has anyone lifted the body off? not looking for any surprises ehen I do. nick jr


----------

